# fish hunter catapults



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

dose any one know what happened to http://huntercatapults.co.uk/ i was thinking about getting one for my collection but the site is down


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

he has stop making catapults now and shut his site down s few days ago


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, he is no longer in the catapult business.
Later, if I can remember I'll post a few diagrams in the shared design forum... or I'm sure there's a few people on here who can make you one exactly like his... or even better and fancier depending on what you'd like.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Is there any reason he stopped making them? I was under the impression he sold a lot of those things.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

NaturalFork said:


> Is there any reason he stopped making them? I was under the impression he sold a lot of those things.


Here is what he posted on his site:


> basically ive had enough of the internet full stop,i am ceasing trading as hunter cataatapults as i have a great job now that doesnt involve paperwork,making catapults or marketing.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

U May try Perry -A plus slingshot or John - Gamekeeper, they

have same style.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Draw round a milbro and you will have a fish hunter, easy to make, jeff


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

If I remember correctly, there was a posting from a couple of our members who had bought and paid for slingshots from Mr. Fish, however after 3 months they had not received a slingshot a refund or an e-mail from him. He was not responding to email inquiries sent to 5 or 6 places he was known to frequent including his catapult/slingshot forum.

The discussion then got a little weird and ended with these people having no more information than they started with. I did not hear anything more about the situation or about Mr. Fish.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Basically he gave up the game.

Time for everyone to move on to bigger and better things.

Redheads and boobs FTW !


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Redheads and boobs FTW !


I will sign up to that!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I've never owned a fish hunter but I did read somewhere a few breaking with fork hits,this may be true as the quality went down when he lost real interest in making slingshots


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Is there any reason he stopped making them? I was under the impression he sold a lot of those things.


Here is what he posted on his site:


> basically ive had enough of the internet full stop,i am ceasing trading as hunter cataatapults as i have a great job now that doesnt involve paperwork,making catapults or marketing.


[/quote]
He also took a second to call us (on this forum) "tossers", which I found very amusing for some reason


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

How sad, too bad, life goes on.

How about that local sports team hey ? Didn't they do well!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

It's over he's done what more is there to say, for a while everyone thought he was the greatest thing since sliced bread (which was probably his down fall) then he wasn't, he made forks out of multi plex just like a lot of others, fork hits sometimes break forks, I have two of his slingshots, they are plain, workmanlike slingshots, nothing fancy but they do the job done. RIP Hunter Catapults


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd be glad to help you!! Take a look at my site and contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> I'd be glad to help you!! Take a look at my site and contact me if you have any questions.


^^^^^^^ This


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

hes a ** , cant make catapults , has no shooting skill , is untrust worthy , is fat , lazy , rude and all in all a complete bellend , unlike all the catapult makers like john or Perry...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd never call Fish lazy. But for the rest, I don't know but it is well known that he is a bit dodgy.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I think that pretty much wraps it up for this thread.

Anyone seen the movie Bambi ?

" If you cant say something nice, don't say anything at all "


----------

